# Need PSU for GTX 650ti boost



## AKRICK (Jul 9, 2013)

My specs are 
Amd Phenom II X6 1090T BE (125w)
M4a88-M
4gb Corsair Value Ram 1333MHz
Local PSU 550()

I am buying GTX 650Ti Boost  Gcard

as i am on tight budget can i get Corsair cx500v2(80+) ?

because i have strong feeling that my system using too much power(approx 350 ...let me know if i am wrong) ,so i have doubt over cx500v2 will fulfill my req.as it will consume -o+12V@34A, -12V@0.8A, )
400w(as per 80+ eff....)......i have also heard that power decreses gradually with time as i have to stay with my build atleast 4yrs.......so any more suggestion over my confusion or i hav to change ma psu choice ?

Cx 500 costs me 3.3k (@primeabgb)

i can spend 3.5k for psu ......(max 3700 if worth) ............thanx for replies in advance .........


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 9, 2013)

You can check the required wattager from this calculator: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

And 500W will be enough.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 10, 2013)

Since PSU is a long term investment and a critical part of a Computer dont compromise and get a Seasonic S12II520 for Rs 4500 or if thats too much stretching the budget get the S12II430. The second option is the Cooler Master GX450 Bronze,which is also very good.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 10, 2013)

try to get the S12II520 search locally I have seen it selling for 4100


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 11, 2013)

For you Seasonic s12 520w psu is more than enough.


----------



## thegeek (Jul 12, 2013)

Go with the Seasonic s12 520w, its a one time investment. I own it too.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2013)

*Seasonic s12 520w at 4k *or Op can opt for a Seasonic Eco 500 at 3.4k.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 16, 2013)

Try Snapdeal for Seasonic S12II520W . Last time it was available for Rs.4075


----------



## AKRICK (Jul 24, 2013)

ARE THEY DIFFRNT?
Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com

OR

Buy Online Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520) in india


PLZ CHECK 12V RATING ...ITS CONFUSING.....


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 24, 2013)

As far as I know , the ratings given in Flipkart is the correct one . Don't know about the ratings in theITdepot .


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2013)

@ OP - is this good enough for you :

View attachment 11501


----------



## AKRICK (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanx a lot  all guys.......especially TOPGEAR....he answered my question in all forums..(erodv,TDF)


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2013)

you're welcome  and it's a great pleasure to know you found my posts useful.


----------



## AKRICK (Jul 26, 2013)

1 LAST QUESTION,wHO HANDLES RMA OF SEASONIC ? M FROM PUNE ...I CANT GO TO BANGLORE OR KOLKATA FOR PSU RMA..


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2013)

please don't use all caps as it's equivalent to shouting in any Internet forum .. coming to the topic the RMA is handled by :

Overclockers Zone


----------

